# zichzelf blijven



## fas_et_nefas

Hoi alweer, 

Op Schiphol heb ik een advertentie van de Rabobank gezien waarin de volgende zin stond (de Rabobank over zichzelf):  





> Een wereldspeler die zichzelf blijft



Nou, ik vond (en vind nog steeds) "zichzelf blijven" als constructie een beetje vreemd. Volgens mij is "zich(zelf) blijven" geen wederkerend werkwoord in het Nederlands, maar dit zinnetje blijkt toch juist Nederlands te zijn. Ik bedoel dat ik altijd dacht dat men "aan zichzelf trouw blijven" of zoiets kan zeggen, maar niet "zichzelf blijven" als alleenstaande constructie. Is er dus ook een verschil tussen "Een wereldspeler die hijzelf blijft" en "Een wereldspeler die zichzelf blijft" of is de eerste zin eigenlijk niet idiomatisch?


----------



## Peterdg

Nee, de eerste is inderdaad niet idiomatisch.


----------



## Couch Tomato

fas_et_nefas said:


> Nou, ik vond (en vind nog steeds) "zichzelf blijven" als constructie een beetje vreemd. Volgens mij is "zich(zelf) blijven" geen wederkerend werkwoord in het Nederlands, maar dit zinnetje blijkt toch juist Nederlands te zijn.



'Een wereldspeler die zichzelf blijft' is prima. Jouw voorstel is onjuist. Ik denk dat het niet alleen een kwestie is van niet idiomatisch, maar ook van niet-grammaticaal_.

Ik ben altijd mijzelf.
Jij bent altijd jezelf.
Hij is altijd zichzelf.
Zij is altijd zichzelf._

'Hijzelf' is naar ik weet geen bestaand woord.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden, Peterdg en Couch Tomato. Ik vraag me af waar mijn verwarring vandaan komt en ik denk dat ik te vast aan de Duitse voorbeeld blijf plakken. In het Duits is "bleiben" alleen maar een intransitief werkwoord. Maar als ik in plaats van "zij blijft zichzelf" "zij" blijft zoals zij is", zou dat dan idiomatisch zijn? Dat is de vertalde Duitse versie om te zeggen dat iemand niet verandert. Of zit er zelfs een (klein) betekenisverschil tussen deze twee zinnen?


----------



## bibibiben

Allereerst, 'hijzelf' is wel een bestaand woord. Zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1359 voor meer informatie. Onder meer ook met uitleg in welke gevallen 'zelf' los van het persoonlijk voornaamwoord moet worden geschreven. Het is nog knap ingewikkeld. Ook voor veel Nederlandstaligen is niet duidelijk wanneer het nu 'hij zelf' en wanneer 'hijzelf' is.

Ten tweede is 'zichzelf blijven' inderdaad geen wederkerend werkwoord. Bij puur wederkerende werkwoorden hoort 'zich'. 'Zichzelf' wordt daar gebruikt waar het gebruik van 'zich' niet mogelijk is. Soms — maar niet in jouw voorbeeldzin — is zowel 'zich' als 'zichzelf' mogelijk, al dan niet met betekenisverschil. Het precieze gebruik van 'zich' en 'zichzelf' is voor Nederlandstaligen (vaak) een fluitje van een cent, maar voor taalkundigen is het behoorlijk weerbarstige materie. Zie ook http://www.let.rug.nl/dvries/pdf/1999-schemer-verwijs-ntk.pdf en http://depot.knaw.nl/575/1/14819.pdf.

Tot slot denk ik niet dat 'hij blijft zoals hij is' gelijk te stellen is aan 'hij blijft zichzelf'. Bij 'hij blijft zoals hij is' denk ik vooral aan iemand die kennelijk een persoonlijke toestand heeft bereikt die niet meer veranderd zal worden, of dat nu als iets positiefs gezien moet worden of niet. Bij 'hij blijft zichzelf' wordt niet alleen benadrukt dat hij (ongeacht de omstandigheden) de persoon blijft die hij altijd geweest is, maar wordt dat ook altijd gezien als iets positiefs. Althans, die indruk heb ik.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Bedankt voor de verdere uitleg, bibibiben. Ik zal de langere texsten lezen en voorzover ik nog vragen heb, ga ik ze hier stellen.


----------



## bibibiben

Hallo fas_et-nefas,

Hieronder vind je nog wat zinnen, geplukt van internet, waarin "X blijft zoals hij is" niet vervangen kan worden door "X blijft zichzelf". Van zinnen 1 en 2 is dat misschien wel te verwachten, omdat X niet verwijst naar een levend wezen. Zinnen 3 en 4 laten evenwel zien dat "hij blijft zoals hij is" echt een aanmerkelijk ruimer gebruik kent dan "hij blijft zichzelf".

1. Dus zette Jan Kees een oud vertrouwd middel in: de belofte dat de hypotheekrenteaftrek blijft zoals hij is.

2. Ik maak niet voor niets een image, ik wil dat hij blijft zoals hij is.

3. Therapie, praten, huilen, schreeuwen, een helderziende; het mag allemaal niet baten; hij blijft zoals hij is en ik mag aan de zijlijn meekijken.

4. Probeer zijn verleden ook te vergeten en start samen met een schone lei, want jouw gevoel over zijn verleden (medelijden en verdriet) kan hem juist angstig en in de war maken waardoor hij blijft zoals hij is.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Nogmaals bedankt, bibibiben, heel interessant wat je schrijft.

Ik ben meer en meer verbaasd over het verschil tussen het gebruik van de werkwoorden "blijven/bleiben" in het Duits en het Nederlands. In het Duits zou je " X bleibt so, wie er ist" nooit kunnen gebruiken voor zoiets als de hypotheekrentenaftrek. Jij kunt misschien zeggen dat "die Situation so bleibt, wie sie ist", maar zelf dat klinkt een beetje eigenaardig. Eigenlijk zeg je alleen maar dat een "persoon blijft zoals hij/zij" is, maar niet een levenloos onderwerp. Er zit dus blijkbaar een verschil tussen de gebruiken van deze beide zeer gelijk uitziende woorden in beide talen.

Om eerlijk te zijn, vind ik de frase "zichzelf blijven" nog steeds een beetje raar, tenmindste vanuit een intuitief-grammaticale standpunt (die getint is door het Duits). Maar ik zou nog de aanbevolen papers lezen, waarschijnlijk wordt de aangelegenheid dan helderder voor mij.

Maar wat ik nog steds niet volledig begrijp, is het verschil tussen "zichzelf blijven" en "blijven zoals men is". Parafraseer ik het juist als ik zeg dat "zichzelf blijven" ongeveer zoiets als "aan zich(zelf) trouw blijven" betekent? Voor zover ik deze uitdrukking ken, wordt hij ook alleen gebruikt om een positieve eigenschap van iemand uit te drukken - en net deze connotatie ontbrekt bij de frase "blijven zoals men is", op zijn mindst in het Nederlands (in het Duits kun je dit betekenisverschil niet door verschillende constructies met "bleiben" uitdrukken). Kloppt dat?


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, van Duitse kennissen heb ik ook wel 'ns gehoord dat het Nederlands dingen uithaalt met 'blijven' die volstrekt onmogelijk zijn met het Duitse 'bleiben'. Hoe het precies zit, weet ik niet. Het lijkt erop dat het Nederlandse 'blijven' meer gegrammaticaliseerd is dan het Duitse 'bleiben', dus meer losgezongen van de oorspronkelijke betekenis.

En ja, bij "zichzelf blijven" zou je kunnen denken aan "trouw aan zichzelf blijven", maar dat lijkt me de lading toch niet helemaal te dekken. Ik denk vooral ook aan iemand die "zich niet gek laat maken" of "zich niet van z'n stuk laat brengen". Iemand die onverstoorbaar blijft, ook in moeilijke situaties. "Blijven zoals men is" heeft al deze connotaties niet per se en kent daardoor een veel ruimer gebruik.


----------



## triptonizer

Zou je het verschil ook zo kunnen omschrijven? "Hij blijft zichzelf" veronderstelt een bewuste daad/keuze van het subject, hij verandert niet omdat hij niet wil veranderen. "Hij blijft zoals hij is" beschrijft een onveranderde toestand zonder meer. Een gebalsemd lijk blijft niet zichzelf, het blijft zoals het is omdat het niet aan verderf onderhevig is.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, inderdaad, "zichzelf blijven" is een bewuste keuze! 

Toch is er nog een probleem: "blijven zoals je bent" is dan niet altijd een bewuste keuze, maar het kán wel. Voorbeeld: "Al ga je op je kop staan, _ik blijf toch zoals ik ben_!" In deze zin kan je "ik blijf zoals ik ben" wel vervangen door "ik blijf mezelf", maar dan verander je toch wel de betekenis. Bij "ik blijf zoals ik ben" denk ik meer aan iemand die weigert zich te laten veranderen. Op welk terrein dan ook. De zin klinkt daardoor behoorlijk uitdagend. Vervanging door "ik blijf mezelf" levert een zin op waarin de spreker slechts verklaart dat hij niet gemakkelijk aan het wankelen is te krijgen en dus stabiel blijft.

Ik heb nu toch de neiging te zeggen dat "blijven zoals je bent" niets meer betekent dan "niet veranderen" (vandaar het ruime gebruik) en dat "zichzelf blijven" meer neerkomt op "zich niet anders dan anders gedragen (ook niet in situaties waarin sommige anderen nerveus zouden kunnen worden, zich ongemakkelijk gaan voelen, rare dingen gaan doen etc.)" Maar ja, is dat echt hét verschil?


----------

